# Packaging creamed honey



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Gamber Container 9 fluid oz refrigerator rounds.
$8.22 per 12 w lids plus shipping.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We use the walmart quilted jelly jars, everybody loves them The price varies by brand, just need to watch which one you click on. 
8oz gives us a 10 oz jar of creamed. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/JARDEN-HOME-BRANDS-7061000105-Kerr-12Pack-8OZ-Jelly-Jar/16213400


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

TNValleyBeeK said:


> Gamber Container 9 fluid oz refrigerator rounds.
> $8.22 per 12 w lids plus shipping.
> View attachment 36494


Thanks. Ill look into them.


----------

